# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Ajouter une ligne de signature

## ateppaz

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais apposer une signature sur un formulaire.
Via un tuto (adresse du tuto), je suis parvenu  crer une section dans laquelle je met mes champs correspondant. Dans la rubrique proprit outils de contrle je prcise que les utilisateurs peuvent signer, je donne les champs ncessaire.

Jusque l tout va bien mais lorsque je dois ajouter un contrle "Ligne de signature"  l'endroit dsir, je n'arrive pas  trouver ce contrle dans les options (voir pice jointe)



Voila o je suis bloqu.

Avez-vous une solution ?

(je prcise aussi que j'ai activ dans les options du formulaire l'option signature numrique)

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Gnralement, il vous manque des contrles lorsque vous n'tes pas dans le bon mode de compatibilit.
il faut vrifier dans Fichier / Options du formulaires / Compatibilit.
Si vous tes en formulaire de navigateur web, ce contrle n'est pas disponible.
Si vous tes en formulaire de type Filler, il devrait tre prsent.

J'arrive  reproduire votre problme en me mettant en mode de compatibilit InfoPath Filler 2007. D'ailleurs j'obtiens exactement la mme liste de contrle que vous. Il vous manque donc aussi le contrle "Slecteur d'lments".

Cordialement.

----------


## ateppaz

C'est bien a merci !

Comme quoi il s'agit souvent de problmes de compatibilit ! Par contre mes importations de donnes sur liste droulante ne fonctionnent plus maintenant... (a fonctionnait sous IP 2007) Tant pis.

Cordialement,
AT

----------

